# voulez vous UHHH UHHH UHHH



## queenofdisaster (Jan 25, 2007)

LMAO! 
voulez vous UHH UHHH UHHHHHHHHHHHH UH *STOP* take another little piece of my heart now baybayyyyyyyyy UHHHHH!

american idol cracks me up! what are some of these ppl thinking!? that last girl made some obscene noises. and what about the crazy girl who "knew she couldn't sing" but wanted to be "trained"?? LOL!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a trainwreck that one can't help looking at. The contestants just need to go in and sing a da*n song and leave the crazy outfits, dancing out.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 25, 2007)

i agree 100%


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 25, 2007)

i honestly think that 90% of the terrible auditions are done by people who know that they suck, but they wanna get on tv.  it's William Hung syndrome.  The worse your audition, the more of a chance you have to be on television.


----------



## Janice (Jan 25, 2007)

We love the first few weeks of AI.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_i honestly think that 90% of the terrible auditions are done by people who know that they suck, but they wanna get on tv.  it's William Hung syndrome.  The worse your audition, the more of a chance you have to be on television._

 

Exactly!!  It almost seems like their hired just to keep us entertained and to make the show a bit more interesting.  The whole act just seems rehearsed and overacted if anything. :shrug:


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

I watch all the way up to hollywood week, then skip it until the final four.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 25, 2007)

What kills me is you know they are screeners that keep 50% or more of the contestants out of the actual auditions yet they allow some of these freaks and losers to get through!  I kind of think it's mean that they give them a false hope.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_What kills me is you know they are screeners that keep 50% or more of the contestants out of the actual auditions yet they allow some of these freaks and losers to get through!  I kind of think it's mean that they give them a false hope._

 
they keep the rejects so that they have something to keep people watching the first few weeks before the actual competition starts airing.  I dont think it's false hopes; those fools get the big NO stamp, then we watch them flip out when they leave the audition. It makes for great television.


----------



## faifai (Jan 25, 2007)

That one rather anti-photogenic woman butchering Lady Marmalade was especially bad. I think that was last night? And then she got mad at the judges, saying "whatever, I know I can sing, thanks," and stormed out. Wtf? Why go in there to be judged if you're just going to argue with the judges?


----------

